# My bunny drinks A LOT of water, is this normal?



## caystar (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a mini lop called Daisy, she is a very happy house bunny but lately I have noticed that she is drinking an awful lot of water. I always keep the window open so it's not too warm for her and she gets lots of fresh veg which will obviously have water in it too. She has a 330ml water bottle and she goes through at least a full one of those a day.
it also means that she is weeing quite a lot so I am having to scoop out the wet sawdust everyday.

Has anyone had a similar experience with their bunny and was it something I should be worried about? Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks

Cayley


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey there,

Is your bunny drinking more than she normally does?
Is she fine in herself
I know my German lops drink alot, it seems like they are always sipping at the water bottle :lol:
Alot of house buns will drink more than outside buns as it is going to be warmer than outside.

If the amount of water she drinks is more than what she used to then I would pop her to the vets just to make sure she doesn't have a urine infection, but if it has been the same I wouldn't worry too much as in my experience every bun is different :thumbsup:

Ohh and another thought, have you turned your heating on recently? this could also increase the ammount that she drinks.


----------



## caystar (Sep 21, 2010)

She has only just started drinking a lot in the past two weeks or so. There is no change in her temperament she still seems quite happy.
I haven't had the heating on, if anything it has got colder recently but I am always careful to keep the room nice and cool for her.

I am going to make an appointment at the vet just in case, better be safe than sorry!

Thanks for your advice it's much appreciated,

Cayley


----------

